# Going back to skewl... to study word smithn?



## Gypsybones (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey all you beats and sensitive types. 

The VA has a program where they provide schooling for disabled (10%+) vets. I being a nominally disabled veteran of these here United States, have finally decided its time to return to academia. I have always been a fan of poetry, but haven't spent very much of my life writing fuckall, though I desperately desire to. 

My question is; where should I go? I have never looked into schools or even know how to find what I'm looking for, also, I'm scared out of my mind because I was never any good when I was in (cept for art classes) and have always carried a nervousness with me about perusing secondary education. I would love to hear from other old heads that did return and what experiences were like. 

Just thought I'd throw it out there and see what I get back. 

cheers yall


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Jan 19, 2021)

A great way to get your feet wet in academia would be to start small and slow at a community college and shoot for a 2 year Associate Degree. These institutions are great because they are smaller and easier to get used to. They are far more helpful and more dedicated to your success. 

Utilize the school's resources, all of them and there are usually quite a few from tutoring to academic counseling, libraries and school groups. You can take remedial courses to get you up to speed. Almost every city has a community college and your credits are usually transferrable to a larger university if you want to go for a full 4 year degree. 

Try to keep it enjoyable by getting good at selecting classes and teachers that are well rated. Learn to immerse yourself fully in the experience. Take your classes seriously and get into the subjects, even the boring ones. 

Learn to write. Writing is an excellent skill and an amazing learning tool. Good luck.


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2021)

Agree with a community college. Youll be surrounded by more adults whereas a proper university will be a high ratio of entitled kiddos. Something to think about.

I went back to school when I was 30. It was a nice change of pace and felt nice to do something productive in the more traditional sense. 

I'm wondering what you want to write? If it's not journalism and more creative is school necessary? Perhaps commit to writing everyday and get your content out there somehow. Point in case, outta HS I got a 2 year degree in culinary that I've since thought was pointless because I really learned everything I know working in real kitchens, by doing. 

Getting paid to write is the dream. I've put a lot of effort into getting good at writing. But I usually reread what I've written a few days after writing it and feel mildly embarrassed by how bad it is!

I know @Tengu91 has written and published some stuff. Maybe he can help ya a bit?


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 21, 2021)

i went to college and traveled over the summers and other breaks about 5 years straight right out of high school. I made out alright with two bachelor's degrees for the price of one, and had a pretty nice, although simple and relatively tied-down lifestyle really. this is considering that i'm an okay student, never got the best grades but i'm always putting effort in, in others words i enjoy school.

i've worked some in education, broadly speaking, since leaving the university, i like stopping places and saving money while bonding with people between longer stretches of traveling.

i just recently re-enrolled to get another certificate and it's a lot more enjoyable. As long as I have an internet connection I've got the means to completing the program, and I think people are a lot less anxious/shy from behind a screen, so the class has been a lot more productive than the stuff I was doing 5 - 10 years ago. Or maybe it's just a good combination of people, just sayin. You can sign up with whoever all over the world which is cool, but aside from the above - I wanted to respond to your post primarily because I've noticed I enjoy classes much more as I've aged some, it's a lot more chill and fun, somehow i can focus better on the content.

Responding directly to your area of interest? I used to write poetry as a steady hobby, and then had a poetry class at one point, totally going out of my way for it because it had nothing to do with either major, and it absolutely sucked. It's good that you know that's what you want. You may have to dig around but I reckon you can communicate more with the folks at whoever the VA will cover for you to get a feel whether they're worth your time or not. Good luck, and hope to read from ya


----------



## bote (Jan 21, 2021)

I did an undergrad and master's in literature/creative writing and I can't recommend the later. The further you go up that ladder the more competitive and ugly it gets, a lot of ego involved. That said it can be amazing to workshop your stuff and other's if you get the right group and prof. I'd recommend finding a local writing workshop and go once or twice to see how you feel about it, before signing up for a full semester or degree.
Also, I think if you're interested in writing, your academic time might be better spent in a Liberal arts college, where you learn a broader range of background stuff about literature, philosophy, art history etc. Just my 2 cents, I wish you the best.

And don't be scared to go back, I was way older than people in my program with a different background but it really didn't hurt me. You'll be glad you did it, it's a life experience and you'll meet a bunch of different people from way different backgrounds, read cool things. Go for it!


----------



## Tengu91 (Jan 22, 2021)

MFB said:


> Getting paid to write is the dream. I've put a lot of effort into getting good at writing. But I usually reread what I've written a few days after writing it and feel mildly embarrassed by how bad it is!
> 
> I know @Tengu91 has written and published some stuff. Maybe he can help ya a bit?


Super cool of you to be going back to school my dude, @Gypsybones . Also, what branch were you in? I was in the army from 2010-2015; 11b with the 82nd Airborne Division, one tour in Afghanistan.

I've never gone to school but I've been published in a couple different mediums and anthologies. While I don't think it's absolutely necessary to have formal schooling to be creative, I do acknowledge the benefits of knowing your craft inside and out. At the very least you'll get a new experience and more fodder for poems or fiction! Possibly even nonfiction, if stuff gets interesting. Either way, nobody was ever WORSE for pursuing higher learning.

But creativity is a skill and grows the same as any other; practice and discipline. No degree can ever put the words on the page for you. Some of my all-time favorite writers never went to college. Robert E. Howard, Neil Gaiman, Louis L'amour, Ray Bradbury, Mark Twain, Jack London; the list goes on. No matter what route you choose, make sure you're writing as you decide!

Good luck homie! Stay frosty.


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 23, 2021)

As an individual that has never taken the SAT's, I believe that community collage is the only thing I can do until I receive an associate degree. I guess I just have to figure out where to go cause I really don't wanna stay in nola any longer.


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 23, 2021)

Tengu91 said:


> Super cool of you to be going back to school my dude, @Gypsybones . Also, what branch were you in?



I was an 11 bang bang placed in a mike unit, stationed @ ray barracks in Friedburg, Germany until 02.


----------



## Raebyday (Apr 22, 2021)

check out Sarah Lawrence! they have one of the best poetry programs and they would love to hear about your time with travel culture, they are very non-traditional and value life experience in the application. Good luck!


----------

